# Used my E1e tonight



## Illum (Jul 29, 2017)

After many years of storage, I decided to pull it out of the box and shine it around the house. What a lovely sight. The last couple years LEDs really took off and 1000 lumen EDCs are becoming a norm as it seems. Looking back 10 years ago, 65 lumens dominated the playing field on middle end lights. The "P60" D26 lamp kicked off a revolution that at the time no one was fully aware of. No one knew short of Malkoff even that modular drop-ins would soon become so popular. 

This little two flat E1e was sealed in the box that it showed up, put on sale with no takers, forgotten, found, lost, found again. Tonight I look it out to play once and for all, the Z52 was hard as a rock. Put a Z57 on it and went to town. The little bulb put out 15 lumens, fifteen full spectrum hot and excited lumens. My EDC for the last year has been a EagTac P200LC2 XP-L HI Neutral, a Fenix E05, and a Solarforce L2P w/ Sportac triple XP-G2 Neutral. I was used to lighting up the night with a splatter of lumens. Tonight something in the E1e made me pause and introduced a stutter into my voice. It reminded me of how far we have came, and how pleasant incandescents look when lit. This house has no tungsten lamps anymore, all CFL or LED. I found I had missed this glow, feeling the heat that came with it. I find that my eyes prefer it over any neutral LED available. 

I was in love with incandescents once again. looking around the house with 15 lumens I began to find other incandescent lights I had forgotten. It is as if they have been waiting for me, a little child guided me by the hand to them and I was reunited with my old friends. With each of them shared a memory that came alive the minute I loaded batteries in and clicked them on. Lumens no longer mattered, at least not LED lumens. Not now

Tomorrow is a new day. My EDC? Surefire A2-HA-RD, E1e, Solarforce L2+Extension 2x18650 w/ P90 lamp. 

Just had to share that, I don't know why.


----------



## tech25 (Jul 29, 2017)

That nostalgic glow! I have a hard time upgrading my Surfire E2E from that warm beam. For the meantime I keep a 16650 in it and enjoy those warm guilt free lumens.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 29, 2017)

Glad you shared. Good read. For a brief time, maybe a year or so I abandoned all of my Wire lights. The New and amazing LED fad had gripped me tightly. I even thought that angry blue led was a dream come true. Funny how time changes things. Now, I still keep a E2E with a Lumens Factory bulb on the night stand. I still have a bone stock 3D Maglite on the kitchen counter. The Mag is mostly if a neighbor needs a light. lol 
It is good to keep them around as reference too. Put your "warm" leds up against one. Huge difference to say the least.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 30, 2017)

Unless you live in the country (in the US) these days, everything is so lit up at night the LED lights just make sense. 

But sometimes using an old incan is like working outdoors in the heat all day, staying hydrated with water and at the end of the day, while driving home stumbling across a 7-11 with a grape slurpee machine.


----------



## Minimoog (Jul 30, 2017)

Incandescent torches satisfy, its as simple as that. A well driven hotwire is as good as it gets for high quality lumens.

This was proved to me after I lost a small spring washer from my car on the garage floor. I tried two LED lights - one a Nichia Hi CRI - yet was not able to distinguish the item. Picked up my 1930's Ever Ready rocking a 6 Volt Krypton bulb, found it in about 10 seconds.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 30, 2017)

Carrying an E2e with LF EO E2R 150lm bulb driven by rwo IMR 16340's today in honor of this thread.  Well driven, indeed.


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 30, 2017)

I loved my e1e! As well as my A2. Miss them both will have to start looking for them to buy once again.


----------



## RobertMM (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm jumping in, I always have half a dozen boxes of CR123 and will burn the oldest bunch off with my lego G2 with 6P bezel and one of my stash of P60 lamps.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 30, 2017)

Johnnyh said:


> Kind of like in the old days when sitting around with incandescent light bulbs. Things don't appear particularly yellow to the eye. But if you took a photo with a camera with no white balance, the photo, when developed, would look horribly yellowed. The old film camera actually captured what was the actual color in the room, not what your brain and eyes perceived at the time.


Middle of the day or middle of the night incandescent illumination has always looked yellow to me. I never prefer it. At night I like dimmer white light. 


tech25 said:


> That nostalgic glow! I have a hard time upgrading my Surfire E2E from that warm beam. For the meantime I keep a 16650 in it and enjoy those warm guilt free lumens.


I would never "upgrade" my E2e. It's fine as it is. I don't carry it but often use it when messing with wires behind tv.

I miss my E1e but was worth more to collectors than to me.


----------



## Modernflame (Jul 30, 2017)

I carried an E2e in my back pocket for several years, and always had my prized M6 guardian nearby. I love my modern LED lights, but I remember those days fondly. I had never heard of any such thing as a "Color Rendition Index."


----------



## kelmo (Jul 31, 2017)

I still use my E1e and E2e almost daily! My yellow G2 is a favorite camp light.


----------



## Illum (Jul 31, 2017)

:wow: 
Quite a response, glad to see the tungsten is far from being forgotten. 

A couple mentioned the E2e, I miss mine. Anyone remember winelight? 
Theres something about Surefires of that era, circa 2003 when PK was an up and running New Product Development Manager and just debuted the Aviator. 

I dugout the oldest of my old hotwires. An ordinary 2D eveready that held a mag 6D bulb and a early development Mdocod 6AA to 2D adapter. Being an idiot the cells have since exploded and welded the battery holder inside the plastic body. Would have been remarkable to light it up again


----------



## kelmo (Aug 2, 2017)

This thread made me dig out my 9P. I remember when I first purchased it a long time ago. It was at the time my brightest light. Another CPFer encouraged me to buy it, Critter Ridder. I hope he is doing well. I took that sucker camping and it split time with a E2O I bought from Old Grandpa Jack. I hope he is doing well too! Ahhh the pleasant memories these lights bring back! My E2O is loaded up and ready to go.


----------



## Modernflame (Aug 2, 2017)

kelmo said:


> This thread made me dig out my 9P. I remember when I first purchased it a long time ago. It was at the time my brightest light. Another CPFer encouraged me to buy it, Critter Ridder. I hope he is doing well. I took that sucker camping and it split time with a E2O I bought from Old Grandpa Jack. I hope he is doing well too! Ahhh the pleasant memories these lights bring back! My E2O is loaded up and ready to go.



Your post made me remember my C3 Centurion! In those days I worked as a night shift security guard. There were no shadows or dark corners I feared with my 105 lumen p90 lamp assembly. Always had the p91 in my spares carrier in case things got hairy.


----------



## Minimoog (Aug 3, 2017)

kelmo said:


> This thread made me dig out my 9P. I remember when I first purchased it a long time ago. It was at the time my brightest light. Another CPFer encouraged me to buy it, Critter Ridder. I hope he is doing well. I took that sucker camping and it split time with a E2O I bought from Old Grandpa Jack. I hope he is doing well too! Ahhh the pleasant memories these lights bring back! My E2O is loaded up and ready to go.



Those CPF days of 2006 really were great. I loved the SF range and ended up with a fair few E1's, E2's and E2O's. I remember a seller who used to split lights so you could just buy a E1 body or an extra head for a few bucks. Pocket money fun!


----------



## Daniel_sk (Aug 3, 2017)

Yesterday I took my E2e for walk with the dog - it's still an excellent flashlight and does the job. 
I am running a 16650 Keeppower rechargeable with a Tad 3712 bulb (3.7V, 1.2V, 80 lumens, $2 / bulb ) and a Surefire FM54 diffuser, this should get me about 2 hours of guilt-free 80 incandescent lumens


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks for sharing Illum! I have been a bit interested to get an E1e and have seen a few at ebay but the price has been a bit too high...


----------



## flashfan (Aug 22, 2017)

I still carry my stock E2e in an everyday "gadget" bag. It used to be paired with an E1e with a KL1 head. I prefer incandescent outdoors, so I still carry the E2e, but the E1e has been replaced with the Nitecore TIP. The E series of SF lights represented the optimum size for me, and I was always hoping SF would come out with an E3e for added output.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 22, 2017)

I still use my E2e with stock bulb around the house with 2 primaries. They last a long time.

I've got a Surefire 2 way clip I keep meaning to put on it.


----------



## DRoc (Aug 23, 2017)

The E1E is an amazing light....I bought four of them right before they all but disappeared....


----------



## SIGINT-228 (Sep 6, 2017)

I already have an E2E; now you just made me want to get an E1e.

Thanks a lot! 

SIGINT


----------



## recDNA (Sep 7, 2017)

They really are nice. I keep buying and selling them because I never actually carry one. Just live them around the house.


----------



## flashfan (Sep 7, 2017)

I was never a fan of the E1e as an incandescent flashlight. I bought one very early on, and was disappointed (low output for size and too pricey), so returned it...then the KL1 LED heads were introduced, and I was hooked. Used to EDC the KL1 version for _years_, but no longer--other, smaller/brighter/more versatile lights these days. Still EDC the E2e incandescent though.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 12, 2017)

Surefire could get well overnight if they started making e1e and e2e incandescent flashlights again.


----------



## Illum (Sep 13, 2017)

recDNA said:


> Surefire could get well overnight if they started making e1e and e2e incandescent flashlights again.



fairly certain to restart the line to make the lamps will be cost prohibitive given how far LED has come.


----------



## Jim Bonney (Sep 15, 2017)

My main EDC Squeeze is either an E2e with Tad's 3718 bulb or a Prometheus Alpha RM. I'm looking for a E1e for the rotation and I'll run a 3712 Tad bulb in it.

I've been considering selling the Alpha. It's a great light, uncompromised craftsmanship. But with 16650's and 16340's there isn't a huge advantage to LED's, not to me. I use my lights for working on stuff and color-rendering is a big deal to me. Max lumens just isn't. Also, it's pretty incredible how many lumens it takes an LED to throw as far as a much weaker incan. It's harder to get that nice flood without a diffuser, but the LED lights have been quickly losing their appeal to me since I just don't need a super bright light 90% of the time.

But even then, I'm covered for super bright with my M6, LF bulb and 3x16650 setup. Randy Johnson can't throw anything past my M6.

I even replaced my weapon light with an incan. And Keeppower 16650's arent that expensive, either. It's almost impossible to beat the E1/E2 on EDC size. And on BEASTMODE the M6 is also an excellent size. I feel like my bases are covered and thank God daily for cheap bulbs from Tad and rechargeable batteries from Keeppower.

Everyone has an application. In mine, I think incans just rule the roost. And there is a lot of incan support right now.


----------



## teak (Sep 19, 2017)

jimbyjimb said:


> My main EDC Squeeze is either an E2e with Tad's 3718 bulb or a Prometheus Alpha RM. I'm looking for a E1e for the rotation and I'll run a 3712 Tad bulb in it.
> 
> I've been considering selling the Alpha. It's a great light, uncompromised craftsmanship. But with 16650's and 16340's there isn't a huge advantage to LED's, not to me. I use my lights for working on stuff and color-rendering is a big deal to me. Max lumens just isn't. Also, it's pretty incredible how many lumens it takes an LED to throw as far as a much weaker incan. It's harder to get that nice flood without a diffuser, but the LED lights have been quickly losing their appeal to me since I just don't need a super bright light 90% of the time.
> 
> ...


Excellent comment. 

I have plenty of LED lights and they have thier place, mainly in the runtime portion. However, I find myself carrying incans as well. A2 with tads 3712 bulb and an E1E with mn01 or tads 3712. I find the mn01 plenty for its use. More like 30 lumens to me and throws well. Plus the size can't be beat. KL1 makes it loose it's appeal to me personally because of added size. In fact I used my e1e last night during a run where it was really foggy. My led headlamp washed out the path but the e1e with the f04 allowed me to see the path. Surefire could have kept the executive platform and still used good leds in neutral or warm. Yeah still not the same as an incan but the size could have remained small. Everyone knows they aren't the same company they used to be.


----------



## Jim Bonney (Sep 19, 2017)

Yeah, vintage Surefires are really incredible lights. The LED models don't have the same appeal. But honestly, I just love that warm incan light so much. It's comforting in the dark for some inexplicable, primal reason that speaks to a part of my brain that likes fire and sharpened wood poles and meat off the bone.


----------



## chillinn (Oct 6, 2017)

Been away, moved from Sunshine state north, renting tiny house in the woods more or less ever since last post. Except for carrying backup on keychain, I have gone full incan, full E. Nothing compares.

Illum, we had a couple PM's regarding a sale you had some time ago, where I speculated you still had some E stuff... that i wanted if you were to sell. What you describe here I WANT. So please remember me if you ever decide to sell, as first in, first dibs, whathaveyou.

Regardless, c'mon, post some pics of that beauty. Thanks.


----------



## Jim Bonney (Oct 7, 2017)

Me too! Full incan. 2xE2e w/LF bulbs and 16650's, E1e w/Tad bi-pin and 3712 bulb and 16340, 6P w/P60, M951 w/P60, 1xM6 w/LF 700lm bulb and 3x16650

I went a bit excessive and I have yet to actually make good use of my M6. Only LED lights I have left are Fenix head lamps. I'd prefer an incan there too, though.


----------



## F89 (Oct 8, 2017)

jimbyjimb said:


> Me too! Full incan. 2xE2e w/LF bulbs and 16650's, E1e w/Tad bi-pin and 3712 bulb and 16340, 6P w/P60, M951 w/P60, 1xM6 w/LF 700lm bulb and 3x16650
> 
> I went a bit excessive and I have yet to actually make good use of my M6. Only LED lights I have left are Fenix head lamps. I'd prefer an incan there too, though.



What's your impression of the Tad bi-pin and 3712 bulb run on a 16340 in your E1e. Any idea of run time and how's the beam?
I'm guessing half an hour or less run time?


----------



## ampdude (Oct 8, 2017)

flashfan said:


> I still carry my stock E2e in an everyday "gadget" bag. It used to be paired with an E1e with a KL1 head. I prefer incandescent outdoors, so I still carry the E2e, but the E1e has been replaced with the Nitecore TIP. The E series of SF lights represented the optimum size for me, and I was always hoping SF would come out with an E3e for added output.



Tell me about it! I wish that's the light they had released above all else they never released. And with the MN04 lamp assembly, and it could have been run on rechargeables.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 8, 2017)

flashfan said:


> I was never a fan of the E1e as an incandescent flashlight. I bought one very early on, and was disappointed (low output, size and price), so returned it...then the KL1 LED heads were introduced, and I was hooked. Used to EDC the KL1 version for _years_, but no longer--other, smaller/brighter/more versatile lights these days. Still EDC the E2e incandescent though.



IMO the E1e output is not very good. I never even bothered with it even back in the late 90's and early 2000's when I first got into Surefires. There's no reason not to go with the two cell version.


----------



## Jim Bonney (Oct 9, 2017)

F89 said:


> What's your impression of the Tad bi-pin and 3712 bulb run on a 16340 in your E1e. Any idea of run time and how's the beam?
> I'm guessing half an hour or less run time?




The 3712 performance is excellent for my uses. I haven't had it in long enough yet to say about run time. One week on a full charge and no dimming. I don't necessarily have to use lights very often so even 30 minutes of run time would last quite a while.


----------



## F89 (Oct 9, 2017)

jimbyjimb said:


> The 3712 performance is excellent for my uses. I haven't had it in long enough yet to say about run time. One week on a full charge and no dimming. I don't necessarily have to use lights very often so even 30 minutes of run time would last quite a while.



They sound good.
I've been using a bulb from an E2E in an E1 lego on a 16340 (probably not the best for the bulb running it under driven but it works fine) so I wouldn't mind trying the Tad set up and the 3712 looks like the top choice for me running on 16340/16650 in E1/E2 format.


----------



## Jim Bonney (Oct 9, 2017)

F89 said:


> They sound good.
> I've been using a bulb from an E2E in an E1 lego on a 16340 (probably not the best for the bulb running it under driven but it works fine) so I wouldn't mind trying the Tad set up and the 3712 looks like the top choice for me running on 16340/16650 in E1/E2 format.




The 3712 has a real tight hot spot like the stock bulbs do. The 3718 I was using before was definitely brighter, but the hot spot was much larger for some reason. The 3712 is my favorite so far. I do want to try the 7212 in an E2e though.

I've had 0 problems with the Tad product. Tad's a good guy too.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 26, 2017)

Pulled the trigger on an E2d today because of this thread. 
Coming soon. 

I may do a Tad's bulb in it to preserve the original bulb.


----------



## euroken (Nov 15, 2017)

I recently posted my pic of E1e and E2d incan. They are still running the MN01 and MN02 bulbs. Can't seem to put these lights down.

On a side note, I have Franken Mag running a fivemega 5 led module putting around 1000+ lumens. One mode. I went to pick up my daughter from school on foot the other evening after an event and gave her that flashlight on the way back. There's been some coyote sightings so thought, why not? It was dark but had some cars still on the road. Can't say how painful it was to the eyes to try and attempt a pleasant walk with 1000 lumens light, not to mention how blinding must have been for oncoming cars when my daughter is swing the light around like a light saber. Not EDC friendly and definitely ruins the experience. 

I know 1000 lumens have their place, but, I do appreciate my simple E-series incans...


----------



## rjking (Feb 25, 2018)

Just noticed lately that E1e's and E2e's are selling on the bay for crazy money. Is there a cult following this series?


----------



## flatline (Feb 25, 2018)

rjking said:


> Just noticed lately that E1e's and E2e's are selling on the bay for crazy money. Is there a cult following this series?



I suspect that this is why there was so much recent excitement about Lumens Factory producing E-series bodies and tailcaps.

I don't have mine yet, but it's on the way (but with a LED head).

--flatline


----------



## rjking (May 29, 2018)

Seems like the bay is flooded with E1e's and E2e's lately. Hopefully, prices comes down soon.


----------



## the0dore3524 (May 29, 2018)

rjking said:


> Seems like the bay is flooded with E1e's and E2e's lately. Hopefully, prices comes down soon.



Yeah, I see a lot of them. The prices have gone up which is surprising considering it’s a dying light. I’d be surprised if someone dropped the cash for what some of them seem to be asking.


----------



## bykfixer (May 29, 2018)

Bought this dude with a working bulb and put a Tana in it for about the same coin they want for stock on eBay. 

Running a CR123 with the singLED it puts out about 25 lumens. (Note, the primary can hold 100% or about 100 lumens briefly but it drops to about 25 lumens and stays there so I memory'd it for 25%)
Using the 4000k Tana puts out pretty close to SureFire's original tint too.





100 lumen Tana at 25%, 60 lumen SureFire at 100%


----------



## scout24 (May 29, 2018)

Love the Scoutlight tailcap and 2-way clip. :thumbsup:


----------



## ampdude (Jun 11, 2018)

tech25 said:


> That nostalgic glow! I have a hard time upgrading my Surfire E2E from that warm beam. For the meantime I keep a 16650 in it and enjoy those warm guilt free lumens.



Those first twenty minutes from a fresh set of CR123A's are the best. You're under driving it a bit with that setup, not getting the full potential as it's a 4.8V lamp, but enjoy.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 25, 2018)

I sold all my e1e's Really miss em. Still have a nice e2e I use frequently.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 25, 2018)

scout24 said:


> Love the Scoutlight tailcap and 2-way clip. :thumbsup:



Me too.


----------



## ampdude (Jul 27, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Running a CR123 with the singLED it puts out about 25 lumens. (Note, the primary can hold 100% or about 100 lumens briefly but it drops to about 25 lumens and stays there so I memory'd it for 25%)
> Using the 4000k Tana puts out pretty close to SureFire's original tint too.



That is extremely close to the tint, but also doesn't put out the same light spectrum as the MN03. A good tinted LED will not have the same output characteristics as an incan.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 28, 2018)

Really?











I kinda see what you mean but....
When the concern is poofing a $25 light bulb, or carrying a battery sipping light with a very similar output that won't poof for a long long time.... it's a pretty good substitute.


----------



## rjking (Jul 28, 2018)

This SingLed and TripLed by Tana is making the E1e very expensive.


----------



## ampdude (Jul 29, 2018)

Yea bykfixer. I often wonder as LED's get closer to the quality output of a well driven incan, will they end up having the same efficiency?

Two completely different technologies, that would be ironic.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 30, 2018)

Something most of us don't consider is a filter. 

Say you have a pretty acurate LED that runs at the cool end of the spectrum and you place a pretty acurate photography filter over the lens....
The result could possibly be a nice tint, good rendition and still have the efficiency of the cool ended LED, perhaps?


----------



## recDNA (Jul 30, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Something most of us don't consider is a filter.
> 
> Say you have a pretty acurate LED that runs at the cool end of the spectrum and you place a pretty acurate photography filter over the lens....
> The result could possibly be a nice tint, good rendition and still have the efficiency of the cool ended LED, perhaps?


LED'S lack the throw I like with a small reflector. LEDs are too big. I used to like the old xre-r2. It had more throw with smaller die. XPL technically throw further but hotspot becomes so diffuse I can't see it.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 30, 2018)

Tana's SingLed dropins come pretty close to replicating the MN-01's beam pattern. Nice hotspot with lots of side spill. That said, I do use my stock E1e to wander out to the privy after dark


----------



## ven (Jul 30, 2018)

Got to love the E1e





Thanks to Mike with the E2e, i have a bulb i can use in the E1e along with the 219b 5k singLED. It does amaze me in honesty, the old incand bulb holds its own and some compared to many "newer lights" beams. Throwy for the size, broad spill, not many lumens in numbers, but more than enough in use.


----------



## ven (Jul 30, 2018)

Need to get some more use again for work, might have an E series week


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 30, 2018)

scout24 said:


> Tana's SingLed dropins come pretty close to replicating the MN-01's beam pattern. Nice hotspot with lots of side spill. That said, I do use my stock E1e to wander out to the privy after dark



Not me man. I keep my $25 modules for my old cross hair E1 shelf queen thank ya, and use Lumens Factory stuff. 
The singLED is a pretty good substitute to my eyes.


----------



## rjking (Aug 2, 2018)

Reserved mine for an EMP event too. :tinfoil:


----------



## night.hoodie (Aug 2, 2018)

rjking said:


> Reserved mine for an EMP event too. :tinfoil:



Won't be much secondary charging after the Apocalypse; better stock ample primary cells, too. You'll also need the right kind of beer: the room temperature-delicious kind (water spoils, beer keeps).


----------



## novice (Aug 2, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Something most of us don't consider is a filter.
> 
> Say you have a pretty acurate LED that runs at the cool end of the spectrum and you place a pretty acurate photography filter over the lens....
> The result could possibly be a nice tint, good rendition and still have the efficiency of the cool ended LED, perhaps?



This thread is several years old, but it has some interesting information about filters:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?320811-Changing-LED-Tint-With-Filters


----------



## bignc (Aug 13, 2018)

Just picked up (and held) my first ever E1E from the classifieds. It arrived today and it is SO FREAKING tiny. I knew you guys liked it for that reason but I had no idea how small it carries. The MN01 is the throwiest little hotspot I've ever seen- like the spot on a 4d incan mag but in a little package. I ordered some LF bulbs, an LED module and a 2 way clip. Not sure I will go LED but I like options- I think..... The incan beam is really pleasing.... Anyway, thank you all for indirectly talking me into it. I may be looking for more now. Dangit.


----------



## archimedes (Aug 13, 2018)

Yeah, the E1 incandescent is a pretty fun little torch, eh ?


----------



## night.hoodie (Aug 13, 2018)

Wish it were even within the realm of possibility that Surefire would return it and its big brother to their current catalog. They created a popular system, and then LEDs got brighter, and then it was assumed all around LED is superior for everything. Seems a shame, I think they had decades more of profit to earn from incan E Series.


----------



## bignc (Aug 13, 2018)

I only bought a couple LF bulbs- planning now to keep the LED in it and keep the Incan bulbs as back-ups. If I am far away from home, it will be nice to have Incan tints if I am in the wild. (I realize, my inner prepper may be showing a little but I have been through some hurricanes and probably read too much dystopian fiction.)


----------



## scout24 (Aug 13, 2018)

Whatever you do, don't pick up a 2xAA body for it to run on alkalines or eneloops if you have to...  You know, just in case.


----------



## bignc (Aug 13, 2018)

scout24 said:


> Whatever you do, don't pick up a 2xAA body for it to run on alkalines or eneloops if you have to...  You know, just in case.



Dude. Why? I thought I only needed batts and bulbs for the rest of my days! I thought, "well,I have three or four nice incans and all my malkoffs.... I am finally done."
Dangit. This is worse than guns.


----------



## archimedes (Aug 13, 2018)

... "done" ? ... :lolsign:


----------



## bignc (Aug 13, 2018)

Yeah. I know. I could probably never go through all my lights and cells but then I think of my children. And their children..... Lol.


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 13, 2018)

Okay, I just decided that my poor old E1e is going to do something tonight, well, other than sitting on the nightstand and just getting flashed at the walls every once in a while. I don't know what I'm going to do with it yet, but it will probably see a little bit of car interior, shed and yard searching. And while I'm at it, it may even have some ideas of its own. 
In fact, everyone following this thread should make a vow to go do something with their E1e, just to remind them that we still love them, even in their old age.


----------



## ven (Aug 13, 2018)

+1 Kaichu, and only the really brave E' ers should maybe just use it for a whole week....................E1week:naughty:


----------



## id30209 (Aug 14, 2018)

Well my E was busy past few weeks. Mostly on Airbus engine change inspecting wiring and tracing hydraulic leak in tight spaces. I must say it does it’s job as professional. Identification of colored wiring was much easier than using any tint LED. Just can’t beat the incan glow


----------



## scout24 (Aug 14, 2018)

ven said:


> +1 Kaichu, and only the really brave E' ers should maybe just use it for a whole week....................E1week:naughty:



Sounds like one of Carrot's famous challenges!


----------



## night.hoodie (Aug 14, 2018)

scout24 said:


> Whatever you do, don't pick up a 2xAA body for it to run on alkalines or eneloops if you have to...  You know, just in case.



Right, if anyone comes across any unsecured E2LAA bodies, best to notify experienced flashaholics, and we will safely deal with and dispose of it.


----------



## id30209 (Aug 14, 2018)

night.hoodie said:


> Right, if anyone comes across any unsecured E2LAA bodies, best to notify experienced flashaholics, and we will safely deal with and dispose of it.



Lool


----------



## ven (Aug 14, 2018)

scout24 said:


> Sounds like one of Carrot's famous challenges!



:laughing: i remember reading ages back something about mr carrot, seems a super cool dude. Not seen any recent post from him, hope he is ok.


----------



## scout24 (Aug 14, 2018)

Not just the E2L AA bodies, (which I don't own) but I have a 2xAA twisty of unknown origin in my stash. Just a tube with a square bottom, e-series compatible. Ridges on the side, black ano. Might have been VME?


----------



## archimedes (Aug 14, 2018)

scout24 said:


> Not just the E2L AA bodies, (which I don't own) but I have a 2xAA twisty of unknown origin in my stash. Just a tube with a square bottom, e-series compatible. Ridges on the side, black ano. Might have been VME?


Look like this ... ?


----------



## scout24 (Aug 14, 2018)

Yuppers! That's the one.  Looks like VME if yours goes with that head. IIRC, I got mine from JSBurley back in the day...


----------



## archimedes (Aug 14, 2018)

scout24 said:


> Yuppers! That's the one.  Looks like VME if yours goes with that head. IIRC, I got mine from JSBurley back in the day...


Correct ... Valiant Concepts, by @Rothrandir

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?281369-New-stuff-at-jsburlys


----------



## bignc (Aug 22, 2018)

The e1e rides\rode tonight! May be buying more than 3 lumens factory 3.7v modules. That sucker out throws my M61NL. Pretty neat light for only 40 or so lumens! It will definitely be in my emergency bag and on the camping list with 16340s. and it's currently the smallest light with a tactical type momentary and enough juice to fill that role. 

Posted in another thread that the led module was twitchy (may be a seating issue) but I almost don't care because i like the incans so!


----------



## ven (Aug 23, 2018)

bignc, although i mainly use the singLED, the incand bulb impresses me the same if not more. Not talking brightness overall as not fair, but as far as beams are concerned(and lovely and warm), its awesome. Its quite a wide reflector yet shallow, seems to focus the hot spot tight with broad gentle spill around.







Going to have an incand E1e evening and night tonight


----------



## bignc (Aug 23, 2018)

It is sort of amazing- along the lines of a bumblebee in flight. I am guessing it isn't magic or even that sophisticated (just focusing and a little physics) but I never expect that throw out of anything smaller than a maglite.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 23, 2018)

The E in 1 or 2 cell format was/is an amazing thing, much like a honeybee in flight. 

Simple genious.


----------



## KentuckyMike (Aug 25, 2018)

bignc said:


> The e1e rides\rode tonight! May be buying more than 3 lumens factory 3.7v modules. That sucker out throws my M61NL. Pretty neat light for only 40 or so lumens! It will definitely be in my emergency bag and on the camping list with 16340s. and it's currently the smallest light with a tactical type momentary and enough juice to fill that role.
> 
> Posted in another thread that the led module was twitchy (may be a seating issue) but I almost don't care because i like the incans so!



Ugh. I've been flirting with the idea of some 3.7V incan assemblies but I couldn't pull the trigger. My 61NL is my dog walking and hiking light. The output is fine, maybe even a touch too much, but I've often wished for a wee little bit more throw. I originslly gave up on incan (other than fun lights) when I got sick of spending $3/hour to run them on 123s for EDC use, but now that I've got stables of 16650s and 18650s (and 18500s and......), it really isn't a problem.

EDIT: Alright, ordered. When are we doing incan week challenge? ;-)


----------



## bignc (Aug 25, 2018)

KentuckyMike said:


> Ugh. I've been flirting with the idea of some 3.7V incan assemblies but I couldn't pull the trigger. My 61NL is my dog walking and hiking light. The output is fine, maybe even a touch too much, but I've often wished for a wee little bit more throw. I originslly gave up on incan (other than fun lights) when I got sick of spending $3/hour to run them on 123s for EDC use, but now that I've got stables of 16650s and 18650s (and 18500s and......), it really isn't a problem.
> 
> EDIT: Alright, ordered. When are we doing incan week challenge? ;-)



Nicely done. I still use the M61NL in a vme/16650 as my carry light in conjunction with a carry handgun. But I have the incans (save one) stored away for just in case. 
Not to go too nutty but there is speculation that an electromagnetic event could have wide array of impacts on electronic thingies. Some have said incans may be less susceptible and it is easy for me to stash them so....

Plus the e1e user with the l.f. bulb is in my car for that option while
away from home.


----------



## scout24 (Aug 25, 2018)

Kentucky Mike- Here's a link to an Incan Challenge from 2011. Might be time to start a similar thread in General Flashlight Discussion for a new one since it's been 7 years! 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?315153-The-Incandescent-Tribute-Challenge


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 25, 2018)

scout24 said:


> Kentucky Mike- Here's a link to an Incan Challenge from 2011. Might be time to start a similar thread in General Flashlight Discussion for a new one since it's been 7 years!
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?315153-The-Incandescent-Tribute-Challenge



I'm in.... hotwired Maglites....


----------



## scout24 (Aug 25, 2018)

Maybe Virginia Mike needs to start the challenge thread! :nana:


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 28, 2018)

Dun....


----------

